

Honda and Yamaha to Make Electric Motorcycles in 2010-2011 - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/honda-yamaha-electric-motorcycles-50cc-2010-2011.php

======
jwilliams
Perhaps the bikes from Akira aren't that far off then:
<http://www.burningart.com/meico/moto/akira/>

------
nazgulnarsil
these "bikes" are going to be more like electric scooters with different
ergonomics. still I'm sure they'll be great for city people and college
students.

but they'll face the same problem of electric scooters. who wants to spend 7
grand on an electric scooter when for $3500 you can get this
<http://www.kawasaki.com/PRODUCTS/Detail.aspx?id=263>

which gets 70MPG, tops out at 100MPH and is freeway legal?

~~~
vaksel
yeah the Ninja 250 is great..everyone loves them as starter bikes, since the
things don't drop in value. You can buy a new one for $3,500 or a 8 year old
model for $2,500.

And unlike all other 250cc bikes that tend to have the motocross style, the
250R actually looks like a sport bike. Sure its slow as hell, but it gets
great mpg and has enough power for regular daily driving

~~~
nazgulnarsil
it's not all that slow, 0-60 in 5 seconds. not blazing fast, but faster than
most cars on the road.

------
vaksel
Wow that looks ugly. Why did they go with the motocross style? They should
have gone for the sport bike style or a touring style.

Motocross and electric just doesn't look right.

~~~
robg
Weight?

~~~
vaksel
those bikes weigh nothing, everything is made of plastic or carbon fiber. The
heaviest part on them is the motor and the exhaust system. A few aesthetically
pleasing fairings wouldn't have changed the performance that badly

------
dc2k08
im sold, just wondering how long a charge takes. thats the only draw-back with
battery powered motors. still i'ld get one.

------
DabAsteroid
Plug-in hybrid, from Piaggio/Vespa:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=piaggio+hys>

